# E:SETUP>EXE is not a valid Win32 application



## Sagey (Jan 11, 2004)

I am running Windows XP HE . I have no trouble downloading and installing programs from the internet. However when I attempt to install anything from my program disks, I get the message that: E:SETUP.EXE is not a valid Win32 application. This occurs even with software that I have previously successfully installed on the system before. I have checked for viruses, none found. I'm at my wits end on this. I've tried everything I can think of. 

Please help!
Thank you all,
Sagey


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Welcome to TSG! 

Is the E: drive the one you are trying to install it on?

Oops, I guess that's probably your CD-ROM right??


----------



## Sagey (Jan 11, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome.

Yes E: is the CD rom and I am trying to install to C:

off the subject.....My dogs think I'm great too


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Take a look at this thread and see if anything there makes sense to your problem.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=142256&highlight=valid+Win32+application


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, is the CD autorunning, are you using Start>Run, or are you actually going to Windows Explorer to execute the setup?

Is there any chance that the drive letter has changed? Has it ever changed? 

MBN

EDIT: NEVERMIND.... 
Read one thing, understood another....


----------



## Sagey (Jan 11, 2004)

They don't Auto-run. I tried to install throw Windows add/remove ...then tried it through Run and i did try it in Windows explorer too. I keep getting the same message, E:SETUP.EXE is nort a valid Win32 application...the funny thing is I have sucessfully installed the same software in Windows XP before without any problem.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Are you running Norton AV?


----------



## Sagey (Jan 11, 2004)

No I'm running Trust Antivirus. I also ran the online Trend Antivirus and it didn't detect anything either. 

TY for hanging in there with me on this problem.
Sagey


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Take a look at this and see if it fits your situation.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;298218


----------



## Sagey (Jan 11, 2004)

SYMPTOMS
When you attempt to install a program on a computer that runs Windows XP for 64-bit platforms, you may not be able to do so, and you may receive one of the following error messages: 

Install.exe is not a valid win32 application. 

"Setup.exe is not a valid win32 application. 
CAUSE
This behavior can occur if the program you are trying to install uses a 16-bit Install.exe or Setup.exe file. Windows XP for 64-bit platforms does not support 16-bit programs. "

Yes this sounds like the problem. The mystery is that I have installed the same software before successfully. Is there any way around this?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

They don't offer any solution do they! 

I don't know what to suggest


----------



## Sagey (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks so much for trying. It wouldn't matter so much if one could afford to invest several hundred dollars in new software. I wondered if some of the Windows XP updates might be the culpret, as the software went in fine just a few months ago. I though of uninstalling the updates, just to see. I really am hesitant to do that though, with all the security issues.

Sagey


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Well, I recently did the latest security update for Win 98 SE and had to do a scanreg /restore to get back on the internet. I think I'll stick to my own security measures vs. letting M$ screw my OS up!


----------



## Sagey (Jan 11, 2004)

LOL, maybe I should go back to Windows 98 SE.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

May not be a bad idea!


----------

